# pocket door hardware



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

looking into removing pocket doors to remove some material from the bottom, for a homeowner that installed carpet over floor. doors wont slide now, door hardware is maybe 100 yrs old. i can get door out of pocket by lifting them over the carpet. i am only aquainted with newer style hardware. if anyone is familiar with this old style hardware, do you have any tips on removing the doors?

plate is screwed on top of door from top, has straps going up to trolley. trolley is resting on 2 sets of wheels/axles. tracks appear to be screwed into cast iron brackets with captive screws. thanks.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

There are a few designs for that type of hardware. Have you tried just lifting the door?









 







.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

yes, i can get the door into the opening and swing it both ways. imagine a upside down u-shaped track with bottoms curled inward. the trolley has 2 wheels on each side that ride on those curls. it won't just lift off. 

it looks as if i can release the axles/wheels from the trolley. it will slide down in the crack of the track (~3/8").


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

TimPa said:


> yes, i can get the door into the opening and swing it both ways. imagine a upside down u-shaped track with bottoms curled inward. the trolley has 2 wheels on each side that ride on those curls. it won't just lift off.
> 
> it looks as if i can release the axles/wheels from the trolley. it will slide down in the crack of the track (~3/8").


You probably can't get to the axles/wheels. Some of those, the hardware slips out of the connector from the top bracket to the trolley. On others it's a slip out fitting on top of the door bracket that attaches to the connector to the trolleys.










 







.


----------



## Gary0855 (Aug 3, 2010)

Check to see if there is a section of track that can be removed to allow the rollers to come of the track.
I would think with the doors all the way open, a middle piece could be removed and when the doors are closed one at a time they will roll off the track.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> You probably can't get to the axles/wheels. Some of those, the hardware slips out of the connector from the top bracket to the trolley. On others it's a slip out fitting on top of the door bracket that attaches to the connector to the trolleys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you're right, there is very limited access, only the 3/8" gap of the track. the bracket on the door all appears solid. it appears that the trolley block sits on top f the axles/wheels, and could lift off. presently, there isn't enough play to get the axles out from under the trolley. beacause when you lift the door, you lose your access to the parts. hhmmm.


----------



## TimPa (Jan 27, 2010)

Gary0855 said:


> Check to see if there is a section of track that can be removed to allow the rollers to come of the track.
> I would think with the doors all the way open, a middle piece could be removed and when the doors are closed one at a time they will roll off the track.


the track is 2 piece, splits in the middle. the first thing i tried was to loosen one side and lower it to roll the door off. couldn't do it with the door vertical, but i thought i'd try it again with the door swung out to the side.


----------



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

I took one down about 10 years ago to be able to get at the inside to make new flooring look complete. I removed trim pieces from the jamb to make clearance.


----------



## windygorge (Feb 20, 2013)

Yea...tell them pocket doors are stupid and you won't do the job unless you can demo it and replace it with a real door. :blink:


----------



## Futurepast (Jun 18, 2012)

http://www.fixpocketdoors.com/page6.html is a good place to see old pocket door rollers and how they work


----------



## BZawat (Sep 21, 2012)

A company I worked for years ago landed a restoration job of a big old estate in Germantown Pa. House was over 100 years old and had a few massive pocket doors, like 8 feet wide and 1 3/4" thick. To remove them for restoration we had to remove the casing and the head piece of the split jamb to access the hardware. 
Be choosy about what side you take apart as its not necessary to disassemble both sides, only the side that will allow you to get at the business end of the rollers. 
These doors had huge 3" diameter steel rollers and cast iron straps that were mortised into the top of the door. Pretty cool stuff. 
It was a huge PITA. Good luck man


----------



## windygorge (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm assuming your done by now, but next time show some pics if you can.


----------

